# Black Ash Burl Bowl



## Dane Fuller (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been on a bowl kick here lately. Mainly because that's what sells here in my store but also because I suck at it. The transition from side to bottom never comes easy for me. I can tell I'm getting better because I don't have to go to the scraper quite as much but it's still a struggle... 

I got this burl cap from Cory Norgart of Up North Burls. I did some work for him and got a couple very nice burl caps in return. Once I got into the wood, I decided a simple, no frills bowl was in order to let the wood do the talking. It's about 9" x 2 1/2" x 3/8" thick. Right now it's only got a couple coats of AO. It'll end up with 5-7 coats and a good buffing should give it a nice luster. It's got areas of flame/curl and on the bottom (underside) there was a nice "beauty mark" bark inclusion that I almost turned away but thought it would make neat feature. As always C&C welcomed.
[attachment=21513]
[attachment=21514]
[attachment=21515]
[attachment=21516]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a great piece, nice and smooth all over, smooth flowing rounded curves, and a beautiful piece of wood too! Great job.  Well done.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

beutiful bowl dane  stunning duck


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice bowl Dane. The shape is very pleasing. 

That blotch looks like a baby chick in the nest - if you Male chicken your head just right.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome job Dane  I have to say the "Beauty mark" on the bottom just keeps drawing me back. It almost makes it look like the rest of the burl we see is an overwrap, and that is a little tear in it. Too bad its not on top IMO. 
Great job, Post another pic wen you get to final finish. I am always amazed at how well AO builds. ~ Scott


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice, I agree with NYWoodturner about the beauty mark it draws the eye. What is AO?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Very nice, I agree with NYWoodturner about the beauty mark it draws the eye. What is AO?



Antique Oil. It is a very versatile finish that depending on how much you build it can go from the best matt finish to one of the best gloss finishes. You can really use it for almost any finish you want to achieve.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good, Dane! I think the bark inclusion looks a bit like a triceratop, but it's cool regardless. I'll bet this sells quickly.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## hardtwist (Mar 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice bowl Dane. The shape is very pleasing.
> 
> That blotch looks like a baby chick in the nest - if you Male chicken your head just right.



naw, more like a bat with a broken wing

really nice bowl though!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2013)

I had to look up triceratop, but I agree - it does look like one of those.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like the map of texas to me- very nice bowl.


----------



## TimR (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a good looking bowl Dane, I think your decision to keep the beauty mark on the back was a good one too!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 27, 2013)

There's nothiing wrong iwth that bowl Dane. Incredible job and amazing wood too.:hatsoff:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## elnino (Apr 2, 2013)

did you turn it green? looks super nice!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 3, 2013)

elnino said:


> did you turn it green? looks super nice!



Thank you.
Yes, it was fairly green. I went straight to final thickness and it didn't move very much at all.


----------

